# sanerianum hybrid info needed



## Tom-DE (May 18, 2016)

I can't find a photo of this hybrid--Paph. Michael Koopowitz x Paph. sanderianum
I know this hybrid was made/remade many years ago but somehow I just can't get info about it. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 18, 2016)

Try Paph Shin-Yi Sanders?
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32001


----------



## Tom-DE (May 18, 2016)

Thanks, Linus Cello.


----------

